
5 Ways To Break Your Design Habits - Just for Fun - qhoxie
http://spyremag.com/5-ways-to-break-your-design-habits-just-for-fun/
======
mojombo
There are some good suggestions here. When I designed my new blog at
tom.preston-werner.com I wanted to do it without any images as design
elements. When you do this, you really have to pay attention to your text
colors and typeface choices. I guess it's a little like losing your sense of
sight and your hearing becomes more acute. Designing outside your comfort zone
can be a great learning experience.

